# cold smoked salmon



## smokyokie (Sep 26, 2006)

We are looking for a good cold smoked salmon recipe.  A friend brought some home from Alaska and we would like to try to emulate it.  It was sweet, as though honey was used, but not at all salty.  All of the recipes we've tried to date end up extremely salty.  Can anyone help us out?


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 27, 2006)

I've only hot smoked and grilled salmon. I know a bunch of folks here have smoked a lot of salmon, and several have operated smokehouses and cold smokers. Hopefully someone more experienced than me will have some good information for you. :D


----------



## joed617 (Sep 28, 2006)

Dickey, Try using 1/2 sugar and 1/2 kosha salt. The sugar will cut the salty taste.. You may also try adding some honey for the flavor .. The exact amount of honey is up to you ... just a suggestion on the honey .. but the 1/2 cup of each sugar and kosha salt will cure your salmon .. wash it off after the dry brine smoke at a temp of 100deg or lower... Come to think of it you may also want to try a wet brine using the salt, sugar and honey..  I haven't tried the wet brine myself but it should work. just a suggestion and my brain isn't working yet .. I need more coffee..

Joe

<I have made lox and it's posted here>


----------



## smokyokie (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanx for the help.  How much of each, and how long to cure?


----------



## joed617 (Sep 28, 2006)

Dickey,  Fish I would cure 1 day per lb .. either wet or dry brine.. I would start out mixing salt with water 2 cups of water 3/4 cups of salt .. <boil this mixture> remove from heat and stir in 3/4 cups of honey or to taste .. you should be able to taste the honey in the brine.  Place the fish in a plastic bag and pour brine over it. Place plastic bag in a shallow baking dish and let the fish soak in the brine for a day or two.. remove fish and rinse under cold water, pat dry .. place back in fridge uncovered until it gets a dull glossy look  and dry looking .. a few hours .. or pace the fish on the counter and use a fan to dry it out some.  Cold smoking is under 100deg. I smoked mine for a few hours but some have smoked them for days .. depends on your taste I guess .. I would try this on a small batch and if you like it .. go for it .. or if you dry brine .. use honey sugar and kosha salt .. equal parts .. pour on fish .. place in baking dish .. cover with plastic wrap, place another baking dish on top and weigh it down with a brick or something heavy ... then follow the other directions <rinse it off and place by fan or in the fridge>  .. I hope this helps .. you may want to look up "Wet Brining Salmon" and Cold smoking Salmon also to get a good idea .. I hope this helps some .. 

Joe


----------

